# Thinking about going on this Irish Knitting Tour next spring



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going to be in Dublin for work next April and there is a knitting tour starting on April 16th that is perfectly timed (it's a long trip from California). Does anyone have any feedback for me? 
Have you heard of this company or taken this tour? I've only been in Ireland in the fall. Will it be too cold and rainy to enjoy in April?

Thanks!

http://www.irishtourism.com/knitting/9-night-north-of-ireland-knitting-craft-tour-2016-/4842


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I would love to do this! I would think September would be better, but wait to hear from our Irish KPers.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The trip sounds wonderful


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I know nothing about the tour, but we were in Ireland in April and had beautiful weather. It is a gorgeous country. Lucky you getting to go!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know about this tour, but the Shetland Islands has a Shetland Wool Week which includes tours, classes, etc. I would imagine the Irish tour would be similar. Hope you can make it. Let us know all about it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful trip!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to check into this. Could be the knitters trip of a lifetime! It sounds wonderful.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> I'm going to be in Dublin for work next April and there is a knitting tour starting on April 16th that is perfectly timed (it's a long trip from California). Does anyone have any feedback for me?
> Have you heard of this company or taken this tour? I've only been in Ireland in the fall. Will it be too cold and rainy to enjoy in April?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


one of the knitters in my knitting group is going on this tour. I am :mrgreen: with envy!
She has been before and raved about it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that sounds fun! If you go take lots of pictures to share here!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like fun .


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I live in Ireland and I think this tour sounds wonderful. As for the weather in April, it is just coming into spring and can be lovely and sunny, or you could have April showers. It won't be cold at that time of year so you would just need a light jacket with a hood.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Take the trip WHENEVER you can!!! Just dress for the weather, enjoy the countryside, etc., and the knitting opportunity. This is a trip of a lifetime (or for you....the 2nd trip of a lifetime). Go, go, go!!


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

Wonderful!!!1 I'de visit Ireland any time of the year, my favorite country,the knitting part show fun and well thought out.

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It sounds lovely but I would say it will be cold and raining.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Maggie Knits also does an Ireland Tour. I have met several people who have taken that and have absolutely raved about the trip. Maggie is also doing a Craft Cruise next summer. (We took the same cruise this past summer without the knitting portion and loved it -- the cruise goes to so many places with knitting histories that I came home with a suitcase completely filled with yarn.)


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

lcunitz said:


> I'm going to be in Dublin for work next April and there is a knitting tour starting on April 16th that is perfectly timed (it's a long trip from California). Does anyone have any feedback for me?
> Have you heard of this company or taken this tour? I've only been in Ireland in the fall. Will it be too cold and rainy to enjoy in April?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 We have lived in Ireland for the last twenty years and very often April has been warmer and drier than some of the so called Summer months. But after being here all this time one tends to just accept whatever weather hits us! If you do come on this tour, if you let me know when you are here would love to meet you in Sligo. Rosses point is beautiful! If you do come, enjoy!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sutclifd said:


> Maggie Knits also does an Ireland Tour. I have met several people who have taken that and have absolutely raved about the trip. Maggie is also doing a Craft Cruise next summer. (We took the same cruise this past summer without the knitting portion and loved it -- the cruise goes to so many places with knitting histories that I came home with a suitcase completely filled with yarn.)


I would love to to take one of her tours. I have knit one of her kits.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

My best girlfriend (for 60 years) had always wanted to visit Ireland. A year before we lost her (2011), her 2 daughters and ex-husband (!) gave her a trip there for about 2 weeks. They all went with her). SHE absolutely loved every single minute--enduring pain and all.
So, if one has an opportunity to travel--take it. I have been SO fortunate to have traveled extensively with my parents, my husband, and even solo!!! Just enjoy every day!

:thumbup:


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the help! I am a McLoughlin by birth and have been to Ireland once with my family. I am, of course, in love with it. I have never been on a knitting tour and think that being surrounded by like minded women would be lovely.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks fabulous.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

I took the Southern Ireland trip with Irish Tourism last year and had a fantastic time. It is a top notch company and very reasonabley priced. We saw so much, had some really good classes and made a whole new bunch of friends. I went on my own but quickly made lots of friends. We had a young couple on their honeymoon, one late 70's grandma who had more energy than the rest of us and all the ages inbetween. It's not just an old folks bus tour. The hotels were nice and food was good and Irish.

I am retired so have the time to take many knitting related tours. I plan to do another one with Irish Tourism again soon because I consider it to be one of the best.. If you get Fiona as your guide, you will be guaranteed a great time. Be sure to ask her to dance Shoo the Donkey in the Pub. 

I was there the end of October so it was rainy and cold but that didn't stop anyone from having fun. I hope you get to go.

Kathryn


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

I've went to Shetland Wool Week last year and this year and am booked to go again next year. I live in the west coast of America so it's quite a journey but well worth it. It just keeps getting better and better. There is so much to do and see. 

The Shetlanders are very welcoming. They do have a few day trips to out islands but this is not a tour per se. You are on your own but the town is small and you can walk to most venues. I didn't have a car but there are so many knitters in town ..all wearing the hat pattern of the year...that it is easy to hitch a ride if you want to go to the Guild Tea which is a bit out of town. I used the bus too. But if you can drive on the left, rent a car.

If you check the Wool Week web site I beleive there is a link for a week long Shetland knitting tour. I have heard it is an excellent tour but it is not held during Wool Week.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

I highly reccomend Craft Cruises. I've been on four with my fifth scheduled for May 2016. It's a Highlands tour with classes by the famous Shetland knitter, Hazel Tindall.

There is a saying about Craft Cruises..your first won't be your last. Most of us live on bread and water so we can afford another. You'll get a bunch of repeat cruise friends who will gang up on you to plan the next one as soon as their calender comes out. We all share the cheap rooms and it's fun.

Craft Cruises was mentioned in a New York Times story last week. Melissa, the very organized leader, posted to the Ravelry group that her phone has been ringing off the hook since then. Check the group on ravelry if you want to see what others have to say.

Craftcruises.com

Knit and travel on....
Kathryn


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> It sounds lovely but I would say it will be cold and raining.


No, it's more likely to be warm and sunny!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, what an opportunity. I would love to be able to do something like this. Last time I went to Ireland was when I first retired in 2009. Loved it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

We're going to Ireland in late April of next yr. also. We looked at the knitting trip, but opted for the "Pub Tour" trip instead!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> We're going to Ireland in late April of next yr. also. We looked at the knitting trip, but opted for the "Pub Tour" trip instead!


That's a tough choice, knitting or Irish beer! I'm hoping I can do a bit of both! I think you guys talked me into trying the knitting trip (I really just needed a little nudge). I'll call them today. I'm already excited about it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> That's a tough choice, knitting or Irish beer! I'm hoping I can do a bit of both! I think you guys talked me into trying the knitting trip (I really just needed a little nudge). I'll call them today. I'm already excited about it.


Good for you!! :-D :-D


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

You do not live too far from us here near Chico. We have traveled to Europe which is 8-9 hours ahead of us. My advice for you is to get to Ireland a day or two ahead of the tour and try to get your sleep hours straightened out. We know people from here who have spent the first 2 days on a tour asleep, or half asleep. Tours are expensive and you do not want to miss out on anything.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Depends what you mean by cold April will be cool but then again it could be sunny or that is why the country is so green you could always buy an Aran Sweater
The knitting will be indoors So no worries weather wise 
Do hope you go and then you can tell us all about it. 
I have been to conferences here in US and learned some thing each class I took sounds like fun


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I live in Dublin & was not aware of these tours till I read this post.

Sounds good.

Weather wise -- very unpredictable but not too cold in April, showers are always a possibility at any time of year!

Enjoy


----------

